# My You Tube Channel



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2010)

HI all,

I've just uploaded a few new videos including my UK biotope, planted marine and South East Asian biotope.

Please feel free to leave comments on here or on You Tube, or both. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/gf225


----------



## russchilds (8 Jul 2010)

I love the Sky TV video - brilliant!!


----------



## bumcrumb (9 Jul 2010)

hiya mate    well done to you! i couldn't get over you been on the tv    that is top class mate  
by the way, what was the fish game you had to play


----------



## TYB (5 Sep 2010)

Excellent job George!

Getting the spotlight on the aquascaping hobby, awesome! I think the hobby would benefit greatly with a lot more TV coverage.  One again an excellent job!

I work as a radiation technician at a nuclear power plant, after the work budâ€™s found out that I was in the IAPLC... I think you guys can understand whatâ€™s been going on. I wonâ€™t quitâ€¦Iâ€™m proud what I do but more air time on the TV would help I think.

TYB


----------



## GreenNeedle (11 Sep 2010)

Nice videos there George.  Can't help but notice how HD your vids are.  What video editing software did you use?

I have Sony Vegas 10 but have to try and learn it sometime. lol  Windows Movie Maker doesn't really cut the mustard does it :rofl:

AC


----------

